# يا لهوووووووووي كلكوا كدا (لية كدا يا حبيبي)



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 أبريل 2009)

*اية رايكم في العنوان ؟ 
اكيد شدكم مش كدة 

لية كل ما بسال صديق او صديقة عامل اية  الاقية في حالة حزن او مخنوق 
لية كدا​*

*وكل ما ادخل الموضوع المسجل باسم (سجل احساسك بكلمة ) لكاتبة مشرفنا العزيز جو 
الاقي الناس كلها بتقول 
مخنوق 
مخنوقة

حزين 
حزينة​**انتو ناسين اننا مفدين بدم ثمين جدا
وناسين ان مخلصنا قال 
تعالو الي يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الاحمال وانا اريحكم

ملقين كل همكم علية لانة يعتني بكم​*
*لي صديق حكيم  
قال كلمة حكمة
قال طيب لية يسوع جة واتحمل الالام واتصلب علشانا بقة
قال يبقوا مسيحين ازاي  لو مش يثقوا بربنا ويلقوا كل همومهم علية *

*الدنيا حلوة جدا يا اصحابي بس للي لة عيون يشوف الجمال
اية يعني قصة حب كبيرة وفشلت

الدنيا مخلصتش علشان حبيب خان 
الحياة منتهتش 
معاك ان الصدمة كبيرة والجرح في الاول صعب لانة جة من اعز حبيب ومن اقرب حد
لكن تعالي فكر كدا معايا وفكري انتي كمان معايا

لو الحكاية كملت وتمت لغاية الاكليل والزواج تم
وبعد كدا عيشتي في بحر خيانة ملوش اخر وفضل يخونك بعد الجواز هتبقي هنا الحياة فظيعة
يبقي نشكر ربنا علي كل اللي يحصل وان الناس دي اتكشفت وانت لسة علي البر
كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون اللة
​*
*وانت زعلان وحزين ان ظروفك صعبة ومقدرتش تخطب البنت اللي حبيتها واتخطبت لواحد ظروفة المادية مساعداة
مش جايز لو كنت اتجوزتها مكنتوش ترتاحو  سوا وجايز كمان كنتم تكرهو بعض
كلي شيء بيحصل بيحصل بترتيب من ربنا​**زمانكو بتقولو هي البت راجعة دي كل يوم تكتبلنا موضوع عبيط كدة

انا عايزة اقول افرحو كدا وبلاش الحزن اللي ملاء قلبنا كلنا وخلا الشباب زي العواجيز  والشيوخ  اللي راح منهم الامل

خلوا قلبكم في سلام علطول

اختكم / رجعا ليسوع​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أبريل 2009)

> *كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون اللة*





> *زمانكو بتقولو هي البت راجعة دي كل يوم تكتبلنا موضوع عبيط كدة*


 لا بالعكس الموضوع فى منتهى الجمال 

وبصراحه جه فى وقته 

موضوع جميل جدا جدا يا رجعا ليسوع 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررسى كتير على الموضوع 
 
  ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## youhnna (1 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل يا راجعا
معاك حق
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## rana1981 (1 أبريل 2009)

*جميل جدااااااااااااااااااا حبيبتي كلامك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ​ لا بالعكس الموضوع فى منتهى الجمال
> 
> وبصراحه جه فى وقته
> 
> ...



*مشرفنا العزيز كوكومان
مرسي كتير لتشجيعك الجميل 

ربنا يبارك في حياتك ويفرح قلبك​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 أبريل 2009)

فعلا يا قمر كلامك كله صح
مش عارفه ايه حالة الحزن
 اللي حلت علي الشباب دي
بس نقول ايه 
ربنا يفرح قلوبهم يارب
وميرسي يا قمر علي موضوعك الرائع​


----------



## kalimooo (1 أبريل 2009)

بغاية الروعة يا راجعة للمسيح

 موضوع يستحق التقييم

كل من لا يلقي برأسه على كتف المسيح

حتما لن يعرف لا الامان ولا السعادة

الف شكر على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 أبريل 2009)

youhnna قال:


> موضوع جميل يا راجعا
> معاك حق
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



*مرسي يا يوحنا 
مرسي علي المشاركة الجميلة​*


----------



## god love 2011 (1 أبريل 2009)

زمانكو بتقولو هي البت راجعة دي كل يوم تكتبلنا موضوع عبيط كدة 
_مين قال ان الموضوع عبيط
الموضوع فى غايه الاهميه
ويستحق التقيم بجد
خمس نجوم
تسلم ايدك ياقمر
وميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررررر كتيررررررررررررررررررررر على الموضوع
 وربنا معاكى وبارك فى خدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما​_ ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 أبريل 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *جميل جدااااااااااااااااااا حبيبتي كلامك
> سلام المسيح*​



*مرسي يا رنا 
نورتي في صفحتي المتواضعة يا قمر​*


----------



## candy shop (1 أبريل 2009)

الموضوع  فعلا  جميل جداااااااااااااااا

ومهم مين قالك انه عبيط

ده مفيد 

شكراااااااااااااااااااا يا قمر 

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## zezza (1 أبريل 2009)

كالعادة يا قمر موضوع رائع 

بس انا ليا رايى حبيبتى اولا طبعا احنا مش المفروض نحزن ولا نحط فى قلبنا ولا ذرة حزن حتى 
بس ساعات غصبن عننا فى حاجات بضايقنا و خصوصا لو كانت حاجة جامدة اوى و ماسة حد قريب لينا اوى اوى زى اهلنا اللى هما اغلى حاجة لينا
مش كل المشاكل حب و فراق و خيانة لا فى حاجات فى الدنيا اكبر من كدة بكتير و بجد بتحزن القلب بس هى بتعدى بقوة المسيح و ايمانا بيه 
الحزن مش حاجة وحشة الوحش انه يسيطر علينا و مانثقش فى وعود ربنا لينا
معلش يا قمر طولت عليكى 
تقبلى رايىء و مرورى 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ماريتا (1 أبريل 2009)

_موضوع جميل جدا جدا جدا_
_بجد تسلم ايدك_
_الموضوع روووعة وهو دة فعلا الى بقى منتشر خلاص _
_ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمرة_
_وربنا يقف جنب ولادة_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أبريل 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *
> الدنيا حلوة جدا يا اصحابي بس للي لة عيون يشوف الجمال
> اية يعني قصة حب كبيرة وفشلت
> 
> ...





*كلامك جميل جدااا  

بجد ريحني كتير

شكرا ليكي راجعا ليسوع

وربنا يفرح قلبك دايما​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 أبريل 2009)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> فعلا يا قمر كلامك كله صح
> مش عارفه ايه حالة الحزن
> اللي حلت علي الشباب دي
> بس نقول ايه
> ...



*مرسي يا نيفووو يا قمر علي المشاركة الجميلة
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا حبي​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا زي مانتي معودنا يا قمر
مرسيه ليكي يا قمر ويستحق التقييييييييييييم 
ربنا يبعد كل حزن وزعل من عند كل الناس يا رب
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> بغاية الروعة يا راجعة للمسيح
> 
> موضوع يستحق التقييم
> 
> ...


*مرسي علي المشاركة الجميلة يا كليموو

الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## Alexander.t (1 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جمييييييييل جدا وفعلا هو ده حالنا كلنا 

او اغلبيتنا بس اكيد كل شخص وله اسبابه


يسوع يبارك حياتك اختى الغاليه​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 أبريل 2009)

*بالعكس ياحبيبتى الموضوع مش عبيط ولا حاجة
انا فعلا بجد كنت لسة من كام يوم مكتئبة بسبب الحكاية دى ان حسيت ان معظم اصحابى واللى بحبهم مخنوقين ومتضايقين وكده فعلا بقى فى حالة حزن غريبة
ربنا يفرح القلوب الحزينة يااااااااااااااااارب
ميرسى يا قمر على موضوعك الجميل 
ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 أبريل 2009)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> زمانكو بتقولو هي البت راجعة دي كل يوم تكتبلنا موضوع عبيط كدة
> _مين قال ان الموضوع عبيط
> الموضوع فى غايه الاهميه
> ويستحق التقيم بجد
> ...



*مرسي يا سيمون يا قمر 
ومرسي علي التقيم
ربنا يباركك يا جميلة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 أبريل 2009)

candy shop قال:


> الموضوع  فعلا  جميل جداااااااااااااااا
> 
> ومهم مين قالك انه عبيط
> 
> ...



*مرسي خالص لمشاركتك الجميلة يا كاندي
الرب يبارك في خدمتك وحياتك[/center]*


----------



## وليم تل (1 أبريل 2009)

شكرا راجعة ليسوع
على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
وأقول ليس عيبا ان نحزن او حتى نختنق لاى ظروف 
تؤثر فينا فنحن بشر لنا احاسيس ومشاعر تؤثر فينا
ولكن العيب الحقيقى ان تمتلكنا تلك الاحزان وتكون مصدرا لتعاستنا
واقول ايضا علينا الا ننساها لانها مدرستنا فى الحياة ولكن علينا تناسيها
حتى نستطيع ان ننهض مرة اخرى لتستمر بنا الحياة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 أبريل 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا راجعة ليسوع
> على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
> وأقول ليس عيبا ان نحزن او حتى نختنق لاى ظروف
> تؤثر فينا فنحن بشر لنا احاسيس ومشاعر تؤثر فينا
> ...



*كلامك مظبوط جدا يا استاذ وليم
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 أبريل 2009)

موضوع فى منتهى الروعه
ميرسى يا راجعا ليسوع​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (2 أبريل 2009)

zezza قال:


> كالعادة يا قمر موضوع رائع
> 
> بس انا ليا رايى حبيبتى اولا طبعا احنا مش المفروض نحزن ولا نحط فى قلبنا ولا ذرة حزن حتى
> بس ساعات غصبن عننا فى حاجات بضايقنا و خصوصا لو كانت حاجة جامدة اوى و ماسة حد قريب لينا اوى اوى زى اهلنا اللى هما اغلى حاجة لينا
> ...



*رائيك جميل يا زيزا
مرسي يا جميلة علي المشاركة الحلوة
طولي براحتك يا قمر علي قلبي زي العسل
الرب يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## SALVATION (2 أبريل 2009)

> _انتو ناسين اننا مفدين بدم ثمين_



_روعه يا راجعا ليسوع موضوعك كالعاده_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (2 أبريل 2009)

ماريتا قال:


> _موضوع جميل جدا جدا جدا_
> _بجد تسلم ايدك_
> _الموضوع روووعة وهو دة فعلا الى بقى منتشر خلاص _
> _ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمرة_
> _وربنا يقف جنب ولادة_​



*عندك حق يا ماريتا
مرسي علي المشاركة الحلوة يا قمر
الرب يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (2 أبريل 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *كلامك جميل جدااا
> 
> بجد ريحني كتير
> 
> ...



*مرسي يا كوكو 
سعيدة ان الكلام ريح حد

الرب يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (2 أبريل 2009)

jesus156 قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا زي مانتي معودنا يا قمر
> مرسيه ليكي يا قمر ويستحق التقييييييييييييم
> ربنا يبعد كل حزن وزعل من عند كل الناس يا رب
> ربنا يفرح قلبك​*



*مرسي يا حبيبة قلبي
الرب يفرح قلبك يا جميلة​*


----------



## grges monir (2 أبريل 2009)

*كلمات جميلة ومعزية راجعة ليسوع*
*تجعل القلب يبتسم وسط الدموع*
*ميرسى ليكى*


----------



## المجدلية (2 أبريل 2009)

جميل جداااا موضوعك ربنا يباركك


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 أبريل 2009)

*فى مرة كنت زعلانة وحزينة 

اتبعتلى جميلةجميلة 

بتقول 

اذا ركلتك الدنيا بتجربها على ركبتيك فهيا جعلتك فى الوضع الامثل للصلاة ​*


----------



## M a r i a m (3 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل اوى ياراجعا بجد ميرسي ليكي ياقمر​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (3 أبريل 2009)

يختلف من يكون حزين او مخنوق ومن يدعى الحزن والضيق ومن يكون حياته حزن وضيق 
ولماذا كل هذا يكون بسبب الحب ؟؟؟
فى اشياء كتير غير الحب ؟ ممكن المرض ؟ ممكن الخطية ؟ وممكن ومليون ممكن ​


----------



## lovely dove (3 أبريل 2009)

بجد الموضوع رائع جدااااااااااااااااااا 
بجد بشكرك عليه كتير 
يمكن الزمن اللي احنا فيه صعب شوية عشان كده كل الناس تعبانة 
بس المفروض نشكر ربنا علي كل حاجه ونشيل الصليب المكتوب لينا 
ومن هرب من الضيقة هرب من الله 
مرسي اختي علي الموضوع ربنا يعوضك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 أبريل 2009)

naglaa_y قال:


> جميل جداااا موضوعك ربنا يباركك



*مرسي يا نجلا
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## doooody (3 أبريل 2009)

_موضوع رائع رائع رائع رائع  
وكلامك مهم جداااااااااااااااااااااا
وكمان كل شىء نصيب 
:big35:_​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (3 أبريل 2009)

ملاحظة صحيحة وموضوع مميز يا راجعة ليسوع 
فعلاً كتير حزين او مخنوق مع انه ميعرفش انه مش لوحده 
شكرا ليكي يا راجعة وهعمل موضوع صغير معتمد على الموضوع الجميل بتاعك


----------



## eriny roro (3 أبريل 2009)

بجد موضوع فى منتهى الروعة يا قمر
علطول كل ما اسال حد عامل ايه
يقول انا مخنوق ومضايق والدنيا بتخبط فيا
ربنا معاكى على الموضوع الرائع ده​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 أبريل 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *فى مرة كنت زعلانة وحزينة
> 
> اتبعتلى جميلةجميلة
> 
> ...



*مرسي علي المشاركة الجميلة يا انجي يا قمر
والجملة دي عجبتني جدا​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 أبريل 2009)

m a r i a m قال:


> موضوع جميل اوى ياراجعا بجد ميرسي ليكي ياقمر​



*مرسي يا مريم 
نورتيني يا قمر​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 أبريل 2009)

جُرُوحْ قال:


> يختلف من يكون حزين او مخنوق ومن يدعى الحزن والضيق ومن يكون حياته حزن وضيق
> ولماذا كل هذا يكون بسبب الحب ؟؟؟
> فى اشياء كتير غير الحب ؟ ممكن المرض ؟ ممكن الخطية ؟ وممكن ومليون ممكن ​



*صراحة انت عندك حق يا جروح
ولكن الاكترية من اصحابنا  دلوقتي بتلاقيهم الدنيا اتهدت بالنسبالهم علشان قصة حب فشلت
وكنت قصدي اقولهم 
العالم منتهاش  

مرسي علي مشاركتك الجميلة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 أبريل 2009)

extreemfxtrader قال:


> ملاحظة صحيحة وموضوع مميز يا راجعة ليسوع
> فعلاً كتير حزين او مخنوق مع انه ميعرفش انه مش لوحده
> شكرا ليكي يا راجعة وهعمل موضوع صغير معتمد على الموضوع الجميل بتاعك



*مرسي علي المشاركة الجميلة يا اكستريم
ويشرفني ويفرحني انك تعمل موضوع  من فكرة موضوعي

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 أبريل 2009)

doooody قال:


> _موضوع رائع رائع رائع رائع
> وكلامك مهم جداااااااااااااااااااااا
> وكمان كل شىء نصيب
> :big35:_​



*مرسي علي المشاركة الجميلة يا دودي يا قمر
الرب يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## جُرُوحْ (9 أبريل 2009)

صراحة انت عندك حق يا جروح
ولكن الاكترية من اصحابنا دلوقتي بتلاقيهم الدنيا اتهدت بالنسبالهم علشان قصة حب فشلت
وكنت قصدي اقولهم 
العالم منتهاش 

مرسي علي مشاركتك الجميلة 

ولو العالم انتهى مش اجمل بكتير دنا بطلب كل صبح ان العالم ينتهى وكل يوم بقول يمكن بكرا يجى بكرا اطلب بعده وهكذا مستنى بس مستنى وخايف ماذا فعلت فى العالم الى اين اذهب بعد انتهاء العالم


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 أبريل 2009)

> *ولو العالم انتهى مش اجمل بكتير دنا بطلب كل صبح ان العالم ينتهى وكل يوم بقول يمكن بكرا يجى بكرا اطلب بعده وهكذا مستنى بس مستنى وخايف ماذا فعلت فى العالم الى اين اذهب بعد انتهاء العالم​*


*عزيزي جروح تفائل 
بلاش تشاؤم  .... لو شايف الدنيا معاندة شوية معاك دلوقتي بكرة تتعدل وتروق وتحلا

اشكر ربنا علي اي حال و اصبر 

وكمان لو بتستعجل انتهاء العالم جهز نفسك وتوب واعترف عن خطاياك يا باشا 

سلام المسيح في قلبك 
هننتظر مشاركتك الجاية تكون اكثر تفاؤل​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 أبريل 2009)

naglaa_y قال:


> جميل جداااا موضوعك ربنا يباركك



*نورتي الموضوع يا نجلا يا قمر
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أبريل 2009)

*موضوعك جميل يا راجعا
احنا متاعبنا بتزيد وبتقسى علينا كل ما ابتعدنا عن حضن المسيح وكأ ننا بنواجه الدنيا لوحدنا لكن مع المسيح بنكون مش محتاجين أكتر من اننا نقدم مشيئته فى حياتنا وفى كل افعالنا وهو بيختارلنا الصالح وبيدافع عننا وقت اللزوم وبتهون علينا تجاربنا وبنكون اقوى من أى حاجه بتحصل حوالينا .. ميررسى يا قمرررر ومنتظرين المزيد من المواضيع الهادفه والجميله .*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 أبريل 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *موضوعك جميل يا راجعا
> احنا متاعبنا بتزيد وبتقسى علينا كل ما ابتعدنا عن حضن المسيح وكأ ننا بنواجه الدنيا لوحدنا لكن مع المسيح بنكون مش محتاجين أكتر من اننا نقدم مشيئته فى حياتنا وفى كل افعالنا وهو بيختارلنا الصالح وبيدافع عننا وقت اللزوم وبتهون علينا تجاربنا وبنكون اقوى من أى حاجه بتحصل حوالينا .. ميررسى يا قمرررر ومنتظرين المزيد من المواضيع الهادفه والجميله .*



*مرسي خالص يا دونا علي مشاركتك الجميلة
الرب يبارك في حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (14 أبريل 2009)

​


----------



## اني بل (15 أبريل 2009)

موضوع حلو وبشد ، ربنا يباركك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 أبريل 2009)

joyful song قال:


> موضوع حلو وبشد ، ربنا يباركك



*مرسي يا جيجي
نورتيني يا قمر
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## elnegmelaswad (16 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل بس وقتي وبعدين الناس هترجع تتخنق تاني !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (16 أبريل 2009)

elnegmelaswad قال:


> موضوع جميل بس وقتي وبعدين الناس هترجع تتخنق تاني !!!!!!!!!!!!!



*مرسي علي مشاركتك
حتي لو رجعنا اتخنقنا تاني هنروح لربنا تاني ونرمي هموممنا علية وهو هيفرحنا​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*وهرفع موضوعي القديم دة لاني لسة شايفة عدد كبير من الناس حزينة ان لم يكن الكل 

ربنا مع الجميع​*


----------



## girgis2 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*موضوع جميل ومعزي*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------

